# Driving in Canada with UK licence for new driver



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm thinking on heading over to Canada towards the end of next year on a Youth Mobility (working holiday) visa. I haven't decided where exactly I am going to go yet, it will decide on finding a job obviously, but most likely Toronto, Vancouver or even possibly Montreal.

Since I live/work in London I have never bothered with getting a full drivers licence. I am now thinking that I should get one since it may life easier! Hopefully I'll have passed this in the next 2 months.

Just been doing a bit of investigation and it seems that most states operate a Graduated Licensing Programme. Wow! This is so different to what we have in the UK, where you just take the test and off you go! It's confusing me 

As far as I can figure out, I can drive in Canada (obviously state dependant) for 6 months to 1 year on my UK licence if I am on a TWP. I assume this is the same for the WHV. Given the rules for the GLP, does anyone know which "programme" I would be on... i.e. not able to drive between midnight and 5am, restrictions on number of passengers I can carry, or would I need an over 25 year in the car with me, or simply would I be able to driver unrestricted?

I would obviously prefer to just get around using public transport (to keep costs down) but who knows where I will be able to find work!

I have been looking here and various other sources for information
DriveTest - Out Of Country Drivers

thanks


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Each province has its own rules, but in general you can only apply for a Canadian licence if you have permanent residency in the province. In Alberta, for example, you would be able to drive (no restrictions) using a valid UK licence for up to 1 year - if you return to UK within a year, you could then drive in Canada for a further year using the UK licence. If you have a work visa that is for longer than a year (probably not so if it's a Working Holiday Visa), then you would need to exchange the UK licence for a Canadian one, in which case you would be subject to whatever rules the province imposes, such as restrictions on when you can drive and whether you can carry passengers. However, any previous driving experience whilst you held the UK licence could be credited towards your driving history.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've been reading more up on this and I still have a few grey areas but as you say, it very much depends on where you go... BC for example is 6 months... and i'm still not sure where I will end up. Thanks for clarification regarding driving history. I'm hoping to take my test in February, and make my way over to Canada in December/January. If I stay for a year and then manage to get TWP/PR then I will almost have 2 years driving history so hopefully I can just about sneak in a full licence, since most provinces say you have to exchange it within 2-3 months... I guess I just have to take the test, there's nothing more I can do than that.

When you say if I return to UK within a year, would coming back to UK for a short trip (1-2 weeks) count? This is assuming I am on WHV, I would imagine that being on TWP/PR would mean from the date that visa was issued/activated.

thanks


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi we r in alberta on work visas and my hubby just swapped his uk license for a canadian one but you have to do it withing 90 days of landing im going to exchange mine next week!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Jennianne. Prob is I don't have my licence yet. I have my theory test tomorrow and then hoping to book the actual test asap. Canada has a different law regarding driving, and you need to have been driving 2 years accident/incident free before getting taken off "learner" status. Main restriction after that seems to be not being allowed to drive between midnight and 5am though, so I think it should not matter much. My driving is pretty good and I am pretty confident on the road (I was riding motorbikes for a number of years), so hopefully should pass fairly quick.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Passed my theory test this morning! Found it pretty easy really, now onto the actual driving part of it! Next available test at my local centre is in April 2011!!! Hopefully i'll be able to get a last minute booking...


----------



## evelyna (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope everything is gonna work out mate!


----------

